# Chameleon Gecko? Plz help



## Cooly505 (Jan 15, 2012)

Okay I have loooked everywere pet shops and breeders all that kind of stuff. Here If you know and breeder any petshop Please tell me. NOTE: wont buy unless breeder or petshop have a reptile licence


----------



## timmy82 (Jan 15, 2012)

what class licence do u have ??


----------



## snakebag (Jan 15, 2012)

They go for around 5k each. I dont think you will find one in a pet shop


----------



## timmy82 (Jan 15, 2012)

and they are also a class 2 in nsw


----------



## Cooly505 (Jan 15, 2012)

I have a level 1. cant afford a class 2.
I live in NSW!!!





this is what it looks like plz don't mistake it for a normal chameleon.

Sorry image wont work just search up chameleon gecko on images if you want know what it really looks like.


----------



## mad_at_arms (Jan 15, 2012)

Cooly505 said:


> just search up chameleon gecko on images if you want know what it really looks like.



Regardless of its appearance it still is Class 2 and rather an expensive gecko, if you can find one for sale.


----------



## timmy82 (Jan 15, 2012)

deb king was selling some juvies about a month ago for 3 for $3000 thou i aint to sure if there is any left


----------



## Danster (Jan 15, 2012)

gday and welcome to APS. Beautiful looking gecko there, a class 2 license is a very cheap part of reptile keeping; usually the extra care and money spent on class 2 reptiles can be expensive. If you can`t afford the class 2 license, it may be a good idea to just stick to the common geckos and beardies. Lol nothing wrong with dreaming big though; my nights are full of dreams of me walking through my personal reptile park!!! Or being covered and surrounded by iguanas and chameleons!!
p.s. not to mention the extra experience you need for a class 2 license- but good luck with everything mate!!


----------



## Waterrat (Jan 15, 2012)

Besides all that, Carphos are one of the most difficult geckos to keep. Only a handful of experienced keepers have them and breed them.


----------



## SamNabz (Jan 15, 2012)

I agree with Michael. Regardless of the licence required and price, these geckos are only with a handful of experienced keepers for a reason.

If you can't afford a class 2 licence, then you definitely won't be able to afford the set up required for a Chameleon Gecko, let alone the gecko itself...

Also, where ever you guys are pulling these prices from ($3-5k per gecko), they do not go for that much at all and you can pick one up for about $1k - however, the waiting list for these gecko's is more of a problem than the cost. There was a trio (adult pair + 1 hatchie) for sale the other week for $3k all up.


----------



## Waterrat (Jan 15, 2012)

..... and Cooly is gone. Probably considering chondros. LOL


----------



## Basssman (Jan 15, 2012)

From my understanding these geckos are no harder than any other reptile to keep as long as u provide the conditions they need, I have numerous friends who keep and breed this species and they shouldnt be made out to be a unicorn as a few people have in this thread we should be encouraging people not putting people off these sort of animals


----------



## Waterrat (Jan 15, 2012)

No one is discouraging, we are just pointing out some facts that the OP is obviously not aware of. What you're saying is partially true but that applies to all captive animals -* if you have the right set up / conditions and you know what you're doing, it's easy*. Did Cooly give the impression he falls into this category?
Carphos are not like other geckos, ask your many friends who keep them. I know a number of people who keep them, I kept them myself, so I am not talking from my keyboard.


----------



## SamNabz (Jan 15, 2012)

Basssman the OP can't even afford a C2 licence which costs $60-80 from memory. He has obviously seen a picture of these geckos and decided to go on the hunt to find them.

I don't see anything wrong with the info given, and if they are just as easy to keep as any other reptile, why aren't they more widely available? I too know of a couple of breeders but the list is pretty long...


----------



## Tassie97 (Jan 15, 2012)

Lions can be kept fine in the correct conditions too...


----------



## Basssman (Jan 15, 2012)

These geckos are more commonly kept than it's made out they are very productive little guys and i think you will find there will be quiet a few available ATM and in the near future as alot of keepers are having great success due to them being a fairly easy species to keep and breed if you have half a brain,

I'm not having a dig at anyone in particular just my opinion of what experience I've had with this species

Cheers sam


----------



## Waterrat (Jan 15, 2012)

Basssman said:


> I'm not having a dig at anyone in particular just my opinion of what experience I've had with this species
> 
> Cheers sam




So, you keep and breed them yourself? Do you?


----------



## Basssman (Jan 15, 2012)

I don't atm Michael but I have numerous close friends who do and who have had great success this season with them. I have spent lots of time observing these animals and there captive conditions and any capable reptile keeper could keep and breed them pretty easily


----------



## Deb64 (Jan 15, 2012)

I agree it doesn't sound like Cooly is ready for a Chameleon gecko..... I have been keeping and breeding tropical/rainforest animals for many years now.... If I hadn't have had experience firstly with Boyd's, Angleheads, Prickly forest skinks and Leaftails then I probably would have made a few mistakes when I got my first Chameleons a few years ago.... I have had a lot of enjoyment out of watching these lil guys grow... And this season I have had awesome success with breeding them..... My 2nd clutch has hatched recently, a 3rd clutch is incubating and my girl has two cute lil white eggs growing inside her again . I have found that once you establish a good breeding pair there is no stopping them ..... They are a spectacular gecko and will be a lot more readily available in future years now that more and more people are starting to understand their husbandry needs..... It was not that many years ago that Boyd's had the same stigma attached to hem... They were thought to be a high maintenance animal, hence the high price they used to be..... Now they are readily available for very reasonable prices.... The Chameleons are currently selling for $1000 a hatchy.....a beautiful addition to your collection


----------



## SamNabz (Jan 15, 2012)

Sam, you say there are quite a few available? I'm yet to see any advertised apart from the trio I mentioned earlier. Advertised being the key word here...

Where are they being advertised? If they are still being sold among friends etc. then I stand by my original statement of them not being readily available due to not many people keeping them.

If your friends have had great success with them _this_ season, then that doesn't suggest they much really. How long have they had them for and how long have they been either trying to breed or successfully bred them?

I'm not saying that these geckos are unkeepable, as I said, I know of a couple of successful breeders and all it takes is the correct set up - if your friends are so successful with them, why aren't they advertising..?


----------



## Aussie-Pride (Jan 15, 2012)

$1000 for a gecko wow!


----------



## SamNabz (Jan 15, 2012)

Aussie-Pride said:


> $1000 for a gecko wow!



Not much for a real gecko enthusiast Aussie-Pride. And when you compare it to the $3k price tag on the patternless/jelly bean levis, it's not much 

They are a spectacular gecko and would be a great addition to any collection.


----------



## Waterrat (Jan 15, 2012)

Aussie-Pride said:


> $1000 for a gecko wow!



Yes, and they're worth every bit of it.


----------



## SamNabz (Jan 15, 2012)

Stunning pics Michael, thanks for posting mate.


----------



## Vincey (Jan 15, 2012)

I wonder what they'd fetch for in W.A if they were on the keepers list. SWP and BHP's are already excess of $850 - $1500


----------



## matt74 (Jan 15, 2012)

SamNabz said:


> Sam, you say there are quite a few available? I'm yet to see any advertised apart from the trio I mentioned earlier. Advertised being the key word here...
> 
> Where are they being advertised? If they are still being sold among friends etc. then I stand by my original statement of them not being readily available due to not many people keeping them.
> 
> ...




Just because you don't come across many advertisements for a species of reptile doesn't mean they aren't available or being successfully breed. Look back on the frill neck lizard threads from a few years back where people ask where to purchase one and the response was "the breeder didn't have to even advertise because the entire clutch sold via word of mouth before they even hatched". Now days frillies are fairly easy to find. 

Theres also herp clubs etc where breeders sell their hatchlings without the need to advertise. Maybe your looking in the wrong places....


----------



## Aussie-Pride (Jan 15, 2012)

SamNabz said:


> Not much for a real gecko enthusiast Aussie-Pride. And when you compare it to the $3k price tag on the patternless/jelly bean levis, it's not much
> 
> They are a spectacular gecko and would be a great addition to any collection.



yeah I'm not much of a gecko fan myself, more into snakes.. What makes them go for that price, just curious..


----------



## Deb64 (Jan 15, 2012)

Advertising an animal that is only available in limited numbers atm is not really necessary..... I put one Facebook add up to let my friends know they were available... Word of mouth amongst friends is enough for generating interest.... It wasn't an adult pair for sale ... It was 1 yearling to 2 youngens.... I look forward to seeing more of them made available in the future amongst the hobby now that more people are starting to have success with them.....


----------



## Waterrat (Jan 15, 2012)

Does anyone keep / breed the Black Mountain gecko _Nactus galgajuga_?


----------



## Cooly505 (Jan 15, 2012)

Thanks for all the help. im thinking about upgrading to level 2 because I have my class 1 for over 4 years. I've also been offered one.


----------



## Deb64 (Jan 15, 2012)

Beautiful photos Michael


----------



## Cooly505 (Jan 15, 2012)

I have the money but it's put towards other things now I'll think about upgrading.
I've also done some work with reptiles at zoo's so I think I know what I'm doing.
But thanks anyway danstar.


----------



## Deb64 (Jan 15, 2012)

Cooly... It's great that you have shown interest in these beautiful animals.... My advice would be that you try other rainforest animals first. Ie Boyd's, Angleheads ....it is a very costly experience if you find that you can't keep the conditions in their enclosure at the necessary levels due to the heat in your home or other environmental issues that could affect them... If your in a dry/ hot area it will be very costly having to run an aircon constantly through summer to be able to maintain the necessary conditions for these geckos well being....


----------



## matt74 (Jan 15, 2012)

Waterrat said:


> Does anyone keep / breed the Black Mountain gecko _Nactus galgajuga_?



Never really taken an interest in gecko's but some of the photos you've put up here are amazing. As for your question, rob porter at livefoods unlimited keeps/breeds a lot of different gecko's. He may be able to point you in the right direction. Check out his website.


----------



## Waterrat (Jan 15, 2012)

It's ironic that this tropical species (carpho) is easier to keep in temperate climate than in the tropics. We acquired few specimens from the tablelands and clearly, they couldn't exist in local conditions. Despite having them in enclosures with a deep layer of soil where they could go 40cm down, it was a struggle to keep them alive.
There is a lowland population (I better not say where) that may be better suited to captivity.



Waterrat said:


> Does anyone keep / breed the Black Mountain gecko _Nactus galgajuga_?



No one?


----------



## Deb64 (Jan 15, 2012)

Pretty little gecko..... There are so many gecko species I would love too see.... So are they in captivity???


----------



## Waterrat (Jan 15, 2012)

Deb64 said:


> Pretty little gecko..... There are so many gecko species I would love too see.... So are they in captivity???



That's my question. I haven't heard of any.

They are not the most spectacular species but just the fact that they only occur in one, relatively small, isolated place in a very specific habitat makes them interesting .... at least to me.


----------



## snakebag (Jan 15, 2012)

The Chameleons are currently selling for $1000 a hatchy.....a beautiful addition to your collection [/QUOTE]

I'm glad i didnt buy a pair 6 months ago when I was enquiring (not through you deb) The price I was given was 5k each or a sexed pair for 15k


----------



## Deb64 (Jan 15, 2012)

OMG snakebag..... your kidding.... lol maybe i need to put my price up ........


snakebag said:


> The Chameleons are currently selling for $1000 a hatchy.....a beautiful addition to your collection



I'm glad i didnt buy a pair 6 months ago when I was enquiring (not through you deb) The price I was given was 5k each or a sexed pair for 15k[/QUOTE]


----------



## Danster (Jan 15, 2012)

All the best for ya Cooly; you will have to put some pics up when u are all set up. I honestly hadn`t heard of them before today!! They are a truly beautiful gecko. I will have to get a gecko soon; only had dragons and pythons. I learn something new every day here on APS!!!


----------



## ssssmithy (Jan 16, 2012)

Basssman said:


> From my understanding these geckos are no harder than any other reptile to keep as long as u provide the conditions they need, I have numerous friends who keep and breed this species and they shouldnt be made out to be a unicorn as a few people have in this thread we should be encouraging people not putting people off these sort of animals



Definately agree with Sam, any keeper with half a brain that can put in to practice the research they do on the species can keep them. keepers down here in SEQLD keep and breed them with ease. 
People and breeders shouldn't be putting off interested herpers from keeping these great geckos thats for sure,as i know this season there have been multiples bred.
so i would be anticipating them to be more readily available now, so im sure the breeders out there wont want people to be discouraged. 
if people are willing to invest money into animals then i'm sure they are willing to do the research to keep the animals in good health and in the proper environment. much the way gtp's have gone these days. alot of people keep them easily with minimal experience. 
the industry spans way past APS's walls so saying you never see or hear of them for sale is also rubbish, they are available if you know where to look or who to ask or (one again) if you do your research! 
they are a species with specific needs, ill definitely agree with that,but that's much like alot of reptiles kept in the industry. so my advice would be to do the research on the species find the breeders or keepers and ask for advice.
after all, we all started somewhere and we all needed help to get more involved in the herp world and with more interesting species.


----------



## herpingjournal (Jan 17, 2012)

Tassie97 said:


> Lions can be kept fine in the correct conditions too...



issue 4 of our journal will have the most comprehensive information on the husbandry of this species published. at present there is very little information available.

rob porter's info on them can be found here Chameleon Gecko - Live Foods

very little attention should be given to people's views that have never kept them. they are a species for experienced keepers who can provide the correct housing and environment for them.


Reptiles Australasia


----------



## viridis (Jan 17, 2012)

snakebag said:


> The Chameleons are currently selling for $1000 a hatchy.....a beautiful addition to your collection



I'm glad i didnt buy a pair 6 months ago when I was enquiring (not through you deb) The price I was given was 5k each or a sexed pair for 15k[/QUOTE]

Someone was more then likely pulling your pudding as they have never ever been that price for those keen on the species. There have been quite a few keepers that have kept them without any trouble what so ever unlike Neil Simpson is implying* however *it has only been in recent years that they have been bred regulary by a few keen keepers of the species like Deb and Rob.

I know that the lowland form are a lot hardier in captivity than the animals from the Tablelands as Michael commented. Although they are a tropical species, I know for a fact that wild animals on the Tablelands are actively out feeding in temps under 15 degs cel so that may explain why the southerners have better luck breeding them.

As with most species that were not readily available on permit. More people have been keeping them than what most realise however as I stated, keepers are having a lot more sucess now.

I reckon they are like Chondros, in 5 years time many people will be able to keep and breed them if they have a basic understanding of thier needs. We just needed a few keepers like Rob and Deb to make multi gen captives available for the rest of us to enjoy! Good work Deb 

Michael,
In regards to the N. galgajuga, nobody has them on permit which is a shame as I would love to keep them and also my other favouritve little geckos, N. eboracensis.

I really wish that these little endemics were available in captivity as I reckon they would breed like flies in captivity as they are in plagues in their natural habitat as you well know. Great pics too mate!


----------



## Waterrat (Jan 17, 2012)

The _N. galajuga_ are interesting from an ecological point of view. They share habitat with ring-tails and Gehyra in the lower parts of the mountains but they are the sole occupants of the high sections. I have seen them all the way up the peak of one of the mountains. There is no habitat partitioning amongst the 3 species in one section but there is in another. I suspect, being smaller, they find suitable prey way up the hill (spiders, etc), whilst the large and more veracious ring-tails rely on larger insects that fly near the ground and amongst the vegetation surrounding the mountains. 
Nick, have seen any Gehyra higher up? I haven't and I probably never will ..... getting bit old for that sort of climbing at night. lol


----------



## viridis (Jan 17, 2012)

I have been right to the top quite a few times Micheal and I have only ever seen the little Nactus!


----------



## herpingjournal (Jan 17, 2012)

@ viridis, you must read deb64's posts and robs notes, *both* say you need to be an experienced keeper for this species.

do you have any experience with the lowland populations? any experience keeping the species at all?

i doubt any are in captivity, or ever have been, of the lowland populations ( unless of course, they have been unscrupulously laundered into the system ). all animals in captivity originated from those collected on scientific permit from near kuranda. 

it would be great if those other than rob breeding them in southern queensland would share details of their breeding results. there is so much that private herpetoculturists can contribute to the overall knowledge of this and other species.

it is quite apparent that the cooler climates of europe and the southern half of australia are far better for keeping this species, and an air-conditioner would be essential in the tropics.


----------



## Waterrat (Jan 17, 2012)

This is a lowland Carpho with regenerated tail.


----------



## viridis (Jan 17, 2012)

*Don't want to get infracted...........*

....


----------



## Waterrat (Jan 17, 2012)

viridis said:


> That is like saying that every Chondro in Australia came from Bredl's Aussies in the 80's:shock:



Hmmmm, I always thought they all came that non-breeding pair of Graeme Gow's :shock::lol:


----------



## snakebag (Jan 17, 2012)

viridis said:


> I'm glad i didnt buy a pair 6 months ago when I was enquiring (not through you deb) The price I was given was 5k each or a sexed pair for 15k



Someone was more then likely pulling your pudding as they have never ever been that price for those keen on the species. 

It was a serious quote mate. From a breeder on this site.


----------



## viridis (Jan 17, 2012)

*Don't want to get infracted...........*

...


----------



## killimike (Jan 17, 2012)

This has been a really interesting thread, thanks for the info so far from people keeping and breeding these lovely animals! They are on my list, a fair way into the future  Your pics are stunning, as usual Michael.

The repeated revisionism of the OP is stupid tho. I wish people wouldn't try and rewrite history and deny the only logical interpretation of their words. But I'm glad they made this thread all the same


----------



## Specks (Jan 17, 2012)

herpingjournal said:


> it would be great if those other than rob breeding them in southern queensland would share details of their breeding results. there is so much that private herpetoculturists can contribute to the overall knowledge of this and other species.
> 
> it is quite apparent that the cooler climates of europe and the southern half of australia are far better for keeping this species, and an air-conditioner would be essential in the tropics.



I was lucky enough to see one of robs hatchies
They adults are spectacular but they do look wonderful when so small


----------



## mummabear (Jan 17, 2012)

In regard to price, it's the age old thing. They are only worth what people are willing to pay for them. I think $1000 is cheap, if not too cheap for such an interesting, not very common species that has quite specific care requirement and long incubation periods. I believe they are one of the more desired geckos worldwide, for $1000 only? It sounds too good to be true.
I'm sure I'm not the only one who will be looking forward to reading the first published, comprehensive captive care guide on this amazing species, images included. Just another reason to subscribe to the Reptiles Australasia journal.


----------

